# Picture says it all



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

it was a nice buck too


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

how far? is that hair on the o-ring?


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

it is hair I literally gave it a haircut. It was too far for me I took too long ranging it as it slowly moved higher and further away. My range finder doesn't do angle either so that didn't help either.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I don't know the more I look at this picture the more I think you actually hit the deer. Its a mechanical broadhead so it won't open until impact right? Which in my mind says you hit the deer and thats why there is hair in the o ring. In my mind the physics of it doesn't make sense with the story. Did you look for a blood trail? I have had an arrow that made a complete pass through and there was no blood on it. If it wasn't for me looking for blood you would have never known I hit him.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

bass2muskie said:


> I don't know the more I look at this picture the more I think you actually hit the deer. Its a mechanical broadhead so it won't open until impact right? Which in my mind says you hit the deer and thats why there is hair in the o ring. In my mind the physics of it doesn't make sense with the story. Did you look for a blood trail? I have had an arrow that made a complete pass through and there was no blood on it. If it wasn't for me looking for blood you would have never known I hit him.


I looked for blood but did not find any. It literally grazed his back. The broadhead was only partially deployed. Im not sure exactly what happened but from what I saw, when i released the arrow...it(the arrow) flipped its butt somewhat upwards as it flew over the deers back. The arrow head i used is the rage...i've attached a picture of what it looks like closed. My guess is it grazed him just enough that those front parts of the blades which cause it to deploy grazed his back and took some fur with it. I know for a fact it did not pass through the deer cause i saw the arrow flip over the back of the deer. and as far as blood I couldn't find any and the arrow just had dirt on it. It was a wet week and the ground was moist hence the dried dirt on the arrow.

This weekend I will be going back to that same spot to see if i can get back on that same buck.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

A swing and a MISS!

Keep trying you'll get him.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

phorisc said:


> ...It was too far for me.
> I took too long ranging it as it slowly moved higher and further away...
> ...My range finder doesn't do angle either so that didn't help either.


"...but I took the angled, long shot anyway".



phorisc said:


> This weekend I will be going back to that same spot to see if i can get back on that same buck.


I have 1 word for you: GET CLOSER


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

PBH said:


> I have 1 word for you: GET CLOSER


That what I was going to say if it was too far for you to shoot then why did you?


----------

